
Video: Anybots Humanoid Robot Puts Telepresence on Wheels - naish
http://www.spectrum.ieee.org/video?id=961
======
danteembermage
I wonder if there would be a market for virtual vacations using a humanoid
robot like this. I'm trying to decide what my price-point would be for a four-
hour self-directed tour of Venice.

------
ivankirigin
AnyBots was smart to make QA follow a visual aesthetic. Those other bots
looked like they were parts thrown together.

I wonder if QA could benefit from a tiny projector, which could display the
operators hand moving. The operator could have a projector display what the
robot sees, and then just point on the projected surface, which would then be
projected onto the real surface.

